

Hello Bar - tlongren
http://www.hellobar.com

======
pedalpete
I haven't seen this before, and didn't sign-up because I have no idea what I'm
actually signing up for.

"right message at the right time to your website visitors."

Then why haven't you shown us this on the hellobar website? What does it look
like on a site. How does it work?

